# a presto



## Otter

Ciao a tutti,

Can someone tell me if 'a presto' always mean "see you soon"?  I have been under the (mistaken?) understanding that it sometimes means, 'quickly' or 'in a hurry'.  Does it have different meanings depending on context?  What about in different regions of Italy? 

(I dont want to use it inappropriately. !!!)

Thanks so much.


----------



## mathiasmat

"see you soon" = ci rivedremo presto (not usually employed as a greating) = a presto (common use).

"Presto" has many other meaning, depending on the context.
"Mi sveglio presto la mattina" = I usually get up early in the morning
"Fai presto" = Be quick!

Hope ti helps. Just few examples, further contributions are welcome.


----------



## danalto

Ciao, Otter.
You got it right, *a presto *means *see you soon*.


----------



## whiles_

Otter said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Can someone tell me if 'a presto' always mean "see you soon"?  I have been under the (mistaken?) understanding that it sometimes means, 'quickly' or 'in a hurry'.  Does it have different meanings depending on context?  What about in different regions of Italy?
> 
> (I dont want to use it inappropriately. !!!)
> 
> Thanks so much.


The literal meaning is 'Ci vediamo presto' and it always mean 'a presto', but both are a bit informal. 'A presto' is most common form.


Quickly is adverb, and means 'velocemente'.



Hurry means 'fretta'.


----------



## Raphillon

Otter said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Can someone tell me if 'a presto' always mean "see you soon"? I have been under the (mistaken?) understanding that it sometimes means, 'quickly' or 'in a hurry'. Does it have different meanings depending on context? What about in different regions of Italy?
> 
> (I dont want to use it inappropriately. !!!)
> 
> Thanks so much.


 
It depends on the context. "presto" means "hurry" when used to urge someone:

"Muoviti, presto!" (Move, quicly!)
"Presto, passami il defibrillatore!" (The defibrillator, hurry)
"Corri, presto!" (Hurry, run!)

It means "soon" when it is used to quantify time (expecilly a future time):

"Presto saremo pronti" (We will be ready soon)
"Caro, presto saremo in tre" (There will be soon three of us, darling)
"Presto o tardi"  (Sooner or later....)

I hope this will help


----------



## Otter

Thanks everyone.  So I guess we have a consensus?? "a presto" always means "see you soon"?


Grazie Tante.


----------



## Gryphon

All the above very helpful - so, "Ciao e a presto"  must mean "cheerio - see you soon". Is this correct? I am trying to look for clues as to whether or not someone I met is wanting to continue our friendship ! We are in different countries now and I am hopeful that her saying this is because she is encouraging me ?  On the other hand it might be like they say in Australia, "see ya later mate" when in fact you know you have not made any arrangements at all to meet up later, as it is just an expression !  Can someone help?  Thanks - I don't speak any Italian at all.


----------



## claudine2006

Otter said:


> Thanks everyone. So I guess we have a consensus?? "a presto" always means "see you soon"?
> 
> 
> Grazie Tante.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I think it means something like "to the next time!" but IS "see ya soon!"
I don't think it imples that they want to maybe, like the way we say it.. I will say "See ya later" to someone I will never want to, or likely meet again.
Then again I say it to people I will see and do want to see, so it's a bit vague to draw a conclusion from just that.


----------



## claudine2006

Gryphon said:


> All the above very helpful - so, "Ciao e a presto" must mean "cheerio - see you soon". Is this correct? I am trying to look for clues as to whether or not someone I met is wanting to continue our friendship ! We are in different countries now and I am hopeful that her saying this is because she is encouraging me ? On the other hand it might be like they say in Australia, "see ya later mate" when in fact you know you have not made any arrangements at all to meet up later, as it is just an expression ! Can someone help? Thanks - I don't speak any Italian at all.


I use "a presto" even if I don't mean I'm going to see this person very soon. It's a form to say goodbye. I hope in your case it's different.


----------



## Otter

claudine2006 said:


> I use "a presto" even if I don't mean I'm going to see this person very soon. It's a form to say goodbye. I hope in your case it's different.


 
Wow. Well, that's interesting because when I started this thread, I was in the same situation as Gryphon and trying to understand what my friend was saying and what he was meaning by what he said. 

Thinking "a presto" always meant "see you soon", within the context of our correspondence (planning to get together) meant something very different to me from "bye". And later, I got very confused and upset.

One of the many things I've learned so far here is to, finally, be straightforward with one's Italian-speaking friend and ask for clarification. It worked for me.


----------



## Gryphon

Many thanks to everyone for clearing that up - and I agree with you Otter that it is wise to seek clarification from one's friend so that confusion doesn't arise, but this is what I find so interesting about other languages - the strange things that we all say that have different meanings to what the words actually mean !  Thanks for starting the thread Otter.


----------



## Otter

Absolutely, I agree it is amazingly interesting to discover the idioms and strange things we all say that have different meanings. This forum is a lifeline to communications among different languages (AND English only ).  AND I suggest you ask your friend, at some point, how "a presto" might apply to your situation. 

Otter


----------



## Andy38

I'm not too sure that in italian colloquial way "a presto" means always that the person really wont to see me again in a short time... for me it's seem too colloquial... (I'm too pessimist??) like a formal phrase...hope this help.Andy38

Other ways to say the same thing:"ci vediamo!!" (see you soon!)"alla prossima! (to the next time... not much sure of the translation..)"Stammi bene!" (health!)and so on...andy38

please...  cottect my errors...


----------



## imajica

Ciao a tutti.

Nella corrispondenza informale è comune utilizzare "A presto" come frase di conclusione.

Sinceramente non me la sento di tradurla in "See you soon", perché non è inteso in quel senso. Con "A presto" intendo dire "A (leggerti) presto".

Potrei scrivere "Read you soon", ma farebbe un po' ridere, o no?

Quale potrebbe essere la traduzione corretta in questi contesti?


----------



## Kaydee

Ciao! 

I would say 'Speak soon' in this context. Whether it would be by letter, e-mail or by telephone. It doesn't matter because you are giving the emphasis that soon you will have news from them by either method. 

Hope this helps. 

Kaydee x


----------



## Killer_Application

Ciao,

"a presto" in genere si traduce come "see you soon", ma vale in tutti i contesti? Si dice "see you soon" anche se non ci si riferisce a un incontro di persona? In un'email per dire "a presto" inteso come "ci aggiorniamo presto/ci sentiamo presto/ecc" posso usare "see you soon?"

Grazie mille.


----------



## Murphy

Suggerisco:

Speak to you soon.
I'll write soon.
Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## jupiter79

Scusate la domanda forse ingenua, ma in una lettera per dire "a presto" si usa la dicitura "see you soon" benchè si voglia intendere "ci scriviamo presto"?
Grazie


----------



## Panpan

Per intendere 'ci scriviamo presto' benche è imperativo puitosto che reciproco, userei 'Write soon'.
Ciao
Panpan


----------



## scanto

What do you think of "Soon." as a translation of "A presto." at the end of a mail?

scanto


----------



## Alxmrphi

scanto said:


> What do you think of "Soon." as a translation of "A presto." at the end of a mail?
> 
> scanto



Ciao,

In questo caso non direi che avrebbe senso, ci dev'essere qualcosa in più per rendere il significato di "a presto!". Ma con "Laters" (in una email un po' informale) va bene, sì.


----------



## scanto

Hmmm... Sicuro? L'ho chiesto perche' ricordo benissimo di aver visto un film in cui veniva consegnato un mazzo di fiori a qualcuno con un biglietto ed una sola parola scritta: "Soon", appunto e nei sottotitoli corrispondenti avevano apposto la traduzione "A presto". Non si trattava di una mail, d'accordo, pero'...


----------



## Orkneysprings

What's the right response to "a presto"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Orkneysprings said:


> What's the right response to "a presto"?


Does there have to be one?
It means "Bye!", so you could just smile, which is what I'd always do, or reply with the same thing.
Maybe throw in a '*sì, ci vediamo*' as well.


----------



## ValentinaF

In my opinion, we have to keep in mind that English and Italian are VERY different! English is more precise, even though more concise. "A presto" in Italian really means "See you later", but it has not a strict meaning: it could mean "See ya later (in a hour, in a minute, being sure that this will happen), but also "Bye! (meaning: I tell you we will see again in a short time, even though I perfectly know that it won't happen or I don't want to see you anymore!). It always depends on the relationship between the people speaking.. in Italy ALL depends on TOO MANY things!


----------



## maryscotti221166

Hello everybody,
Is "See you soon" too informal for a commercial letter addressed to a customer?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## xMarco

Con "A presto" si intende See You, non è utilizzato nel linguaggio formale, per il formale si utilizza l' espressione arrivederci.


----------



## Willower

maryscotti221166 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Is "See you soon" too informal for a commercial letter addressed to a customer?
> Thank you very much in advance!



Hi Mary

It depends a little on the writer's relationship with the customer.  I  would probably write "I/We hope to see you soon" or "Looking forward to seeing you soon" - the latter is more informal than "I hope to see you soon" but slightly more respectful than "See you soon."  Thee nuances are quite tricky!


----------



## chipulukusu

maryscotti221166 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Is "See you soon" too informal for a commercial letter addressed to a customer?
> Thank you very much in advance!



Hi Mary, I think the commonly used expression in your case is "I'm looking forward to meeting you again" or "I'm looking forward to receiving your news" and similar.
Please note that in this _Italian-English_ _forum_ you should always provide an Italian expression and your attempted translation in English, if you are interested in an English expression (or vice versa).


----------



## maryscotti221166

Thank you very much!!! 

You are right Willower: the nuances are quite tricky.  I would not use "Looking forward", as I just used it in a previous sentence in the same letter and I don't like it repeated.

And you are right too, Chipulusuku: I tend to forget these rules, sorry about that. The Italian expression is: "Speriamo di vedervi presto in fiera. Distinti saluti" (it is the conclusion of an invitation letter).

I think I will write "We hope to see you soon".  Thanks again!


----------



## rrose17

Just to add that you can easily make a more formal sentence less formal by dropping the pronoun.
_We hope to see you at the fair_. (formal)
_Hope to see you at the fair_! This one sounds less formal and the one that I would use. But then I live in North America where people, generally speaking, even in business situations, tend to be less formal.


----------



## Misterlord

Hi, "a presto" in italian only means "see you soon".
The word "presto" could mean "quickly" or "in a hurry" but not always, for example: "Lui ha fatto presto ad arrivare (He has arrived quickly)" or "Presto! O sarò in ritardo! (Hurry up! Or I'll be late!)".


----------



## maryscotti221166

Thank you rrose 17, your suggestion is very interesting! 
I will definitely use "Hope to see you at the fair". It seems to me, it is the best compromise between too formal and too informal.


----------

